# Madone 5.5 weight? Please HELP



## fsubelch (Apr 30, 2007)

I just purchased a 2006 Trek Madone 5.5 (the really cool red one). Does anyone have the weight on the stock set-up? (only thing added so far is a set of Dura Race pedals).

The bike is only 3 days old for me, and I love it. Much of an improvement over the old Giant OCR 1


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

A 56cm should be about 16.5 lbs...


----------



## fsubelch (Apr 30, 2007)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> A 56cm should be about 16.5 lbs...


I am riding a 58cm. How much differance can I expect to see compared to the 56?
I am going to weigh the bike ASAP. I just wanted an estimate.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

fsubelch said:


> I am riding a 58cm. How much differance can I expect to see compared to the 56?


I don't know....maybe one or two tenths of a pound...


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> A 56cm should be about 16.5 lbs...


I have a 2007 58cm 5.5 SL. With standard cages, speedplay x/2's, a thomson masterpiece post, a flite saddle and Ksyrium SL's. The Madone SL frame should be slightly lighter than the red 5.5 Madone frame I think. Whole bike weighed just under 17lbs. Seems like based on your comment Whiskey November it should weight less. Maybe the shop scales was off. No matter, I like the way it rides and it is more bike than I deserve.

Since then I've added some weight by swapping the wheels for some carbone SL premiums. Yeah they are heavier but I don't care, those things move.


----------

